# Some Photos of my Layout



## Sedda (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi everyone.

I just wanted to post some photos of my layout. Let me know what you think.

My new Station on the old platform
 

 

 

This is the my new carpark for the station. I still have to make some proper shops.

 

 

This is my tram stop. The roof is made from wet/dry sandpaper but it's starting to wear now.

 

 

And lastly, this is my pier where the train travels across a pond.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmmm... 

What is that station made out of? It looks almost like one of the log building kits I see on EBAY now and again...and did you use a piece of HO(?) track to make that 'picket fence'? 

Very creative...


----------



## Sedda (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi Thinker T. The station is made from pine lining boards (12mm - 1/2") with ice cream sticks used as the cladding. Yes, HO track for some of the fence.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Nice looking buildings. Great job on the colors you used that give some kind of specific atmosphere and look. 
Some very inventive solutions also like the fence (I did not notice it was H0 track until it was noticed), the chain fence and tram tracks made from some kind if profiles. I was thinking these tram tracks could also be place in concrete or hypertufa streets like the real thing. Have you any experience yet with bending the profiles in curves or do you use normal track than? 
I really love the pier btw!!


----------



## Sedda (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi Paulus. I've used aluminium angle for the 2 long straight runs of tram tracks. I have used flat aluminium and bent them around for a bend in my track joining the two flat sections together with timber ties and holding them in place with cut off sections of the angle aluminium like I saw somewhere. I couldn't afford to use brass tracks at the time (and still can't by the way...lol) but I wouldn't use aluminium angle again. My layout is next to a swimming pool (although that may not have anything to do with it) and I have to keep cleaning down the aluminium track when I want to run the tram on a Saturday morning when I clean my pool while I never have to clean the brass track for my train - it just runs.

I have also used 1/4 brass curves to change direction. 

The colors I've used are similar to the Victorian railway stations and tram stops but were just external house paint I had.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful. 

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work on the station. Might this be somewhat Yogi inspired? I recognize those fluorescent light grid windows. 


From an engineering standpoint it looks like a prototype might have needed some post to support that much roof overhang. You might consider adding some. The people help make it "alive". Good work with the camera too. Thanks for sharing. 

Tom


----------



## Trainwreckfilms (Aug 19, 2009)

THATS WHERE MY BMW IS PARKED!


----------



## Sedda (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi Tom, By rights the roof should have iron girders underneath and back down the front of the station. That's the way the older stations around here were constructed so there are no posts in the way of the passengers.

I have tried to model it on this station at Macedon here in Victoria, Australia. You can see 2 girders under the roof.


----------



## Sedda (Oct 19, 2009)

LOL. Well spotted trainwreckfilms.


----------

